# All dialects/MSA: To telephone, phone



## paieye

What is the best verb-construction for this ?  Is يتصل بالهاتف correct ?  Does it make a difference whether the verb is transitive or intransitive ?


----------



## screamerer

Hi,

*يهاتف:

هاتفت أخي البارحة*


----------



## economistegypt2010

I believe that the best verb-constructions is * اتصل هاتفياً*
Example: *اتصلتُ هاتفياً* بصديقي باي
Another example: *تلقيتُ اتصالاً هاتفياً *من محمد لتحديد موعد للمقابلة


----------



## ajamiyya عجمية

This has been mentioned a few times recently, but I don't remember seeing a definitive answer.

Do people actually use هاتف as a verb?  I cannot remember hearing people say هاتفه to mean "he telephoned him."  "His telephone", sure.  But, do people really use that as the verb for "to phone"?

I know Iraqis use خابر and the verb I was taught (and tend to use) is  إتصل بي, or, the Moroccan عيط ل/على.  I can't imagine that my exposure to this verb could be so low if it were in widespread use.  Are people just simplifying their lexicon for me or is this more of an idea for how to say "to phone" than a reality?

Thank you.


----------



## Schem

I don't think it's used anywhere outside of MSA, no.


----------



## ajamiyya عجمية

Dear Schem, 

Many thanks for the quick response.


----------



## إسكندراني

MSA is used; so it's more than a mere suggestion  despite indeed not being used in any dialect.


----------



## Schem

Hi everyone,

The verbs يتصل, يزهم, يدق followed by the preposition على are all common to refer to calling someone in my dialect although يزهم and يدق may dominate. What verbs do you use in your dialect?

Thank you


----------



## tounsi51

Tunisia: كلم or اطلب


----------



## barkoosh

Lebanon: يتلفن لـ. Sometimes يتصل في


----------



## Finland

Algeria: عيّط لــ

By the way, I had never heard يزهم على. How is it pronounced? Yazham?

S


----------



## Hemza

Finland said:


> Algeria: عيّط لــ



Same for Morocco and "يتصل في" also exist in both countries (at least in Morocco) even if the previous one is more common.


As for Hijazi, I know "يدق" is used with this meaning (while in Moroccan it means to knock on the door or more violent and pronounced "يدقدق", to hit someone )


----------



## Schem

Finland, يَزهَم is pronounced exactly as you've guessed. 



barkoosh said:


> Lebanon: يتلفن لـ. Sometimes يتصل في



Doesn't Nicole Saba's ما بقى تدقلّي mean "don't call me anymore"? Or is the verb generally rare in Lebanon?


----------



## barkoosh

Schem said:


> Doesn't Nicole Saba's ما بقى تدقلّي mean "don't call me anymore"? Or is the verb generally rare in Lebanon?


You're right. يدقّ is also used in Lebanon.


----------



## hiba

In Iraqi, some of the others are used too.. خابر


----------



## Schem

Thank you all. I think I've heard خابر used somewhere else too.


----------



## analeeh

Syrian has دقّ لـ رنّ على and اتّصل بـ that I can think of.

Edit: also in a slightly different meaning 'بحكي تلفون', which I guess means 'make a call' or 'telephone someone'?


----------



## cherine

In Egyptian Arabic, we have the verb يتّصل that used to take the preposition b-: اتصل بفلان but lately I've found many to be using it with 3ala: اتصل على فلان .
We also use the verb كلم and it is understood from the context whether it's "to talk" or "to call"/"to phone".


----------



## Sudani

In Sudanese Arabic we use the expression يضرب تلفون لفلان meaning to call someone or as cherine mentioned the verbs يتّصل and كلم.


----------



## Hemza

Your message reminded me that in an Arabic lesson, we listened to an extract of a Sudanese show and when the actor said (to himself): "Wait, I'm going to call her" when we heard "نضرب" we all laughed


----------



## Bakr

المغاربة أيضا يستعملون الفعل "ضرب" بهذا المعنى:ـ


> ضربت التليفون لصاحبي اللي جا لعندي ضاربها بتقريعة



http://adermouch.blogspot.com/2015/03/blog-post_82.html


----------



## Hemza

O_0 ما كنتش عارف هاد شي بالكل
و أنا اللي ضحكت على السودانيين 

مستجدم في المغرب كله أو لا في بعض المناتق؟


----------



## Bakr

التعبير معروف ولا أظن أنه يرتبط بمنطقة معينة؛ الغريب هو التشابه بينه وبين التعبير الفرنسي 
Passer/donner un coup de téléphone/fil


----------



## Hemza

شكرا يا خاي بكر لأن ما عمري ما سمعت ديك العبارة


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Schem said:


> Finland, يَزهَم is pronounced exactly as you've guessed.



in Riyadh we say, يِزهَم yezham


----------



## Schem

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> in Riyadh we say, يِزهَم yezham



It's probably pronounced similarly in the Eastern Province, too. Do you guys pronounce words like زهمت (she called) with a consonantal cluster at the beginning?


----------



## vinyljunkie619

To ring someone: daqq/ydiqq 3ala (also means to knock)
To get a hold of someone: itta9al/yette9el 3ala 
To call: naada/ynaadi
To telephone: talfan/ytalfen


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Schem said:


> It's probably pronounced similarly in the Eastern Province, too. Do you guys pronounce words like زهمت (she called) with a consonantal cluster at the beginning?



if you mean by consonantal cluster: *zhamat, *then yeah, but it's used more by my relative who are from Aflaag


----------

